# Any tips or pointers for cons? first con here



## Kaizou (May 4, 2009)

Ok so I may be going to megaplex.
I don't k now anything about cons,this one is my first.

Do you have any tips you could give me? Like what to do,how to say talk to people and fursuiters,what to bring and what not to do XD;; I'm quite nervous about going to it considering it is completely unknouwn territory for me.


----------



## Istanbul (May 4, 2009)

As posted on another thread:

Make sure that you plan well in advance. Try to get roomies (ideally, two), and make sure that your backside is covered if one of them bails at the last minute. Make sure to call the hotel a week before the con to confirm your reservation.

You need to plan money for the hotel room, food, transportation, and registration. How much spending cash you set aside is entirely up to you.

Keep in mind that there will be a lot of people very much like you surrounding you. You can hide out in the internet room and/or not speak to anyone, but you'll have a much better time and get a much better value for your dollar if you keep in mind that these people mostly think a lot like you do.

When you pack, make sure to leave room in your suitcase; remember, you're probably going to return home with more stuff and less cash. I recommend purchasing comic book sleeves and a three-ring binder for prints, comic book sleeves with backings for your comic books, and - if you plan to get one - a book for your sketches.

Bring toiletries like a toothbrush, razor, hairbrush, etc. Realize that the hotel will have the most basic of amenities available for free, but they'll almost certainly be different than you're used to, and they likely won't have anything special you may need like a beard trimmer, dental floss, etc. If you take medication, bring it.

There is a rule and a recommendation. The rule is 6/2/1. The recommendation is 8/3/2. The rule means that you should get 6 hours of sleep per night, eat 2 meals a day, and shower 1 time per day. That's a minimum. You'll be a lot happier (as will everyone around you) if you get 8 hours, 3 meals, and 2 showers. (Please note, in a room with 3-4 people, 2 showers may be difficult. Don't be afraid to ask the hotel for more towels.)

Don't be too shy to approach artists, staff, or anyone else. We're all people; none of us are superheros, none of us have brought about world peace or crap diamonds. If you want to talk to someone, do it, and they'll (probably) not mind one bit.

Take some time to create a checklist of the things you want to bring. You won't want to be sitting there at the convention saying, "Jeez, I really wish I had brought my <whatever>." If it's a game, bring it. If it's a badge, bring it. Anything you want to show off and/or use at the con, bring it...just remember to keep a close eye on it, just in case.


----------



## Defiant (May 5, 2009)

Beware of baby furs and don't bend over if there is anybody behind you. If you drop something , squat down to pick it up.


----------



## Kaizou (May 16, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Beware of baby furs and don't bend over if there is anybody behind you. If you drop something , squat down to pick it up.



Lmao XDDDD HARDOCE! baby furs are really creepy :C

Thanks for the tips man. could use some more tho P:


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 16, 2009)

Don't room with strangers from the internet.  Especially in the case of furries.  You might find people fucking in your hotel room, people who arn't even one of your roommates.  Or a corpse hanging from your shower head... Also likely of someone who isn't even one of your hotelmates.

"Oh yeah!  He needed a place to crash so I let him in!  What's the problem?"
"HE'S HANGING DEAD IN THE SHOWER!"
"Oh dude, we gotta get out of here, he's only 14 and I had sex with him."
"..............!"


----------



## Meeew (May 16, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Don't room with strangers from the internet.  Especially in the case of furries.  You might find people fucking in your hotel room, people who arn't even one of your roommates.  Or a corpse hanging from your shower head... Also likely of someone who isn't even one of your hotelmates.
> 
> "Oh yeah!  He needed a place to crash so I let him in!  What's the problem?"
> "HE'S HANGING DEAD IN THE SHOWER!"
> ...




I think that's an extreme lol, certainly meet them before you room with them though


----------



## Defiant (May 17, 2009)

I have gotten to a con a day early due to some miscommunication. I walked around and asked somebody for room space. The 3rd one said maybe , I replied "I have $$" , then he said "ok.". He helped me carry my junk , gave me a room key and all was good. Didn't see him the rest of the night or the next morning. Saw him later around the con. All was good.
    I went to PA to get a transmission for my car and I stayed at a random fur's house for the night. I had only talked to him online and on the phone twice.
   So far , so good.


----------



## Kao (May 17, 2009)

Wow your quite trusting, most people would spend a while getting to know them before meeting up IRL. Well I hope this continues for you for a while and you don't get a bad experience soon


----------



## Defiant (May 17, 2009)

I'm not saying it's good advice to follow , I just did what I needed to do to get what I needed done.
   I just assumed this and so far has been true : most furries are harmless , might be F-ing weird , but harmless.
   The fact that I am straight probably makes them less likely to make advances at me. Except the baby furs. But nobody likes them anyways.
   I will admit I have been lucky with my moronic choices. But you only live once. So why not take chances?


----------



## Dragonanimefox (Feb 26, 2010)

Make sure when you go to a con is to all ways wear the con badge around con. If you want to get in to certain areas in the convention.


----------

